# Star Trek 'Discovery'



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Never been a massive Star Trek fan but have really enjoyed the new, more serious movies. This looks excellent but annoyed they cast that girl from Walking Dead in this.

Find her really annoying as an actress, was hoping it was only the character she played in Walking Dead but even watching this trailer she annoyed me :wall:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've always been a massive fan of Star Trek but found the more recent "dumbed down" films to be a bit lacking.

I'm really interested to see how this goes, there's loads of potential. Everyone slated Enterprise but I went back and watched the whole series a couple of years ago and thought it was great.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

millns84 said:


> I've always been a massive fan of Star Trek but found the more recent "dumbed down" films to be a bit lacking.
> 
> I'm really interested to see how this goes, there's loads of potential. Everyone slated Enterprise but I went back and watched the whole series a couple of years ago and thought it was great.


I'm half way through watching Enterprise ATM and I'd forgotten how good it is. Have high hopes for this new one,hope it lasts longer than Enterprise did.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Will watch the first few episodes before making a final decision, but looking good.

Fish


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## dax (Dec 9, 2016)

I was a ... eh... Trekkie  Until the prequels to TOS. I hate going backwards. 

I now enjoy reviewing all the series (TOS, TNG, DS9 and VOY) on Netflix and maybe, maybe i will watch the new ones.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Welshquattro1 said:


> I'm half way through watching Enterprise ATM and I'd forgotten how good it is. Have high hopes for this new one,hope it lasts longer than Enterprise did.


I reckon season 3 of Enterprise is probably the single best season of Star Trek. :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Not really sure. I suspect it will probably standup as a series in its own right but there is the old chestnut of them having more & better tech in the prequel than they did in the later/original programmes and films....


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

I thought Enterprise was good, so was Voyager and Next Gen - particularly when the Borg are in it. (not so much the period drama dressing up ones).

Didnt watch much DS9, but was ok when i did.

Looking forward to watching this.


----------



## Oobl (May 17, 2017)

Never really watched any versions of the TV series. I do however find the recent Star Trek films decent enough in their own right without having any "Trekkie" knowledge


----------

